# Specifics on Rotring 600 or Rotring Raprid Pro



## Redsnake

I'm looking to add a Rotring Mechanical Pencil and Pen to my daily writing collection... but as I've been looking at the Rotring 600 I see them priced anywhere from $33 +/- brand new, to ebay auctions in excess of $150+. Can someone tell me why? Was there a change in how they were/are made?

Also, the Rapid pro looks like a nice option, but are they all metal bodied pencils or just the tip? Were are the best places to purchase? I sure wish there was some place local to my area where I could actually handle them and then decide. 

Opinions & experience much appreciated!


----------



## Snoweagle

Redsnake said:


> I'm looking to add a Rotring Mechanical Pencil and Pen to my daily writing collection... but as I've been looking at the Rotring 600 I see them priced anywhere from $33 +/- brand new, to ebay auctions in excess of $150+. Can someone tell me why? Was there a change in how they were/are made?
> 
> Also, the Rapid pro looks like a nice option, but are they all metal bodied pencils or just the tip? Were are the best places to purchase? I sure wish there was some place local to my area where I could actually handle them and then decide.
> 
> Opinions & experience much appreciated!


Seems like the Rapid PRO is full metal body.
rapid PRO Ball Point - Rotring

Gd choice on Rotring. I still have my nearly 20-years old isograph 0.1mm (ink reservoir's clear plastic has turned yellowish and wording printings on body fading) and believe it or not, during my school days I used it for writing instead of drawing!


----------



## Uwe W.

Redsnake said:


> I see them priced anywhere from $33 +/- brand new, to ebay auctions in excess of $150+. Can someone tell me why?


It might be stating the obvious, but there are different 600 models around. Are you sure the $150 listing you saw wasn't a fountain pen? I think the average price for the pencil is around $50, but if you found one for $33, why look elsewhere?


----------



## Redsnake

Uwe W. said:


> It might be stating the obvious, but there are different 600 models around. Are you sure the $150 listing you saw wasn't a fountain pen? I think the average price for the pencil is around $50, but if you found one for $33, why look elsewhere?


Legitimate questions... just looking for the 0.5mm mechanical pencil. I was thinking the same thing... all "600" models are the same (not including finish, chrome, black, etc...) so seeing them on eBay and other places for >$100 made me wonder why retail online stores had them for $30+/- plus shipping. I wondered if they changed materials, manufacturers (German vs China, etc...) or what and why the price discrepancy. Figured I'd ask to see if anyone might know. 

Understandably the fountain pens would be more $$.


----------



## jekostas

Redsnake said:


> Legitimate questions... just looking for the 0.5mm mechanical pencil. I was thinking the same thing... all "600" models are the same (not including finish, chrome, black, etc...) so seeing them on eBay and other places for >$100 made me wonder why retail online stores had them for $30+/- plus shipping. I wondered if they changed materials, manufacturers (German vs China, etc...) or what and why the price discrepancy. Figured I'd ask to see if anyone might know.
> 
> Understandably the fountain pens would be more $$.


Rotring has discontinued the manufacture of almost all of their non-technical drawing implements. That's why the price points are all over the place.

For my money, look for a Rotring Freeway if you want value - hard anodized aluminum bodies, metal on metal joints, all metal clips, Made In Germany. I've had a Freeway Rollerball for just short of 10 years and besides a little wear on the very top of the cap it's as good as the day I got it (off of eBay for about $12 shipped).


----------



## nakre

Let me explain the difference in prices. First Rotring 600 is a name for a family of writing instruments made by Rotring in the 80'ies to the early 90'ies.

There are different style Rotring 600 pencils, for example a fountain pen, lead pen, ballpoint pen. These first generation Rotring 600 pencils sell for quite a lot because they where discontinued in the 90'ies and regarded as collector items.

During the late 90'ies the Rotring 600 was available again, this time from Japan. There are a couple of differences between the japanese Rotring 600 and the original one, but IMHO the japanese version is great. The biggest difference is that there is no printed Rotring logo on the pencil (but it is stamped with Rotring), the internals are different alos.

Last fall/winter 2012 the Rotring 600 made a comeback at rotring.com again so you can order it from their webshop, now here is where things get confusing. This version is almost 100% the same as the japanese version of Rotring 600, but there are tiny differences such as the logo is back now!

IMHO, the later ones have much nicer feel when you click on lead advance, they are very much the same as the original so I would not pay 150 euro for the original if you can get a modern version that looks 99% the same.

There is also the Rotring 800 that was called Rotring 600G before, but I prefer the Rotring 600, nothing beats it!

Check out some pictures of vintage Rotring 600 and new style Rotring 600 at my site, I own all three versions and also the Rotring 800.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Thanks for the write-up. Who would have thought there would be those differences? Almost makes me wish I still used pencil. I have several of the old Pentels when they first came out. But the Rotring is a good looking mechanical pencil. Thanks again, Dan


----------



## Redsnake

Thanks for all the info!!

I ordered and received the 600 (0.5mm pencil) & the Rapid Pro (ballpoint pen). I replaced the ink in the ballpoint pen w/my favorite Parker Gel refill. LOVE both of these and so far so good. Really glad I went ahead and ordered them both. Will likely pick up another Rotring down the road, but for now I'm covered.


----------

